# question about funky udder



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

I was gifted with two 4 yr old registered nubian does.This was there first kidding.

They had been weed eaters and now we are milking them.
Once one of there udders formed i noticed one has a pocket in the front of the udder where the udder halves come together and meet at the belly.
it is quit large but she feeds her kids fine they are thriving.she milks wonderful.
I did notice a hard lump down the middle on the inside of the udder,almost like she has a clogged duct in there.im thinking back to when i was nursing.

so i started rubbing and massaging the lump inside but dosent really seem to change it but maybe a tad.

doesnt seem to bother her at all when i do that.

she has tested negative for cl.cae and johns disease.

any ideas.

we have had does with meaty type udders and id wondering if you all think it ma be that.

thank you for your info on this
renee

[img
DSCN0556 by renee miller, on Flickr][/img]

rear udder.she was walking at the time.ill get a stand shot at milking tonight

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7107480291/]







[/url]
DSCN0566 by renee miller, on Flickr


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like a weakly attached fore udder to me. Both my milking does are not quite this bad but do have a shelf. They both also have meaty udder so it could be a combination of both.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She probably just has a fleshy udder it sounds like...that lump you're talking about. Not a good udder, but if she milks and feeds her kids fine then that works. She's got weak rear udder attachments i'd guess and isn't snug or high up through the escutcheon making that udder dropped...along with having a weak fore...her udder is just dropped down pretty bad.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: question about funky udder-new questions added*

as i read your post and think it through i think your right.
the lump is down and in front through the middle.and if her rear is weak then that allows the udder to fall forward.
i think this is what you mean and as i look her over this very well may be the case.
poor girl

can this condition be passed to her offspring?
she was to go to a new home after weining her kids,sold her before i knew this problem was here since it was her first kidding.
but dont want to give her a lemon of a goat.

What would you all do?
Is this a problem then.will it just get worse.
Drop the price after i tell her the problem if it is a problem.
just sell her off as a weed eater after milking
???????
I want to beable to sleep at night.



KW Farms said:


> She probably just has a fleshy udder it sounds like...that lump you're talking about. Not a good udder, but if she milks and feeds her kids fine then that works. She's got weak rear udder attachments i'd guess and isn't snug or high up through the escutcheon making that udder dropped...along with having a weak fore...her udder is just dropped down pretty bad.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's not really a condition...just bad conformation and udder genetics. Yes, her kids can inherit udders similar, better, or worse than hers. You'd have to find a really good buck to correct some of the udder conformational issues she has going on in order to see nicer udders on her kids. Personally, if she were mine...and i'm working on having good udders on my does, she would be sold as a pet doe or butchered. Or just sell her as a milker and explain why you're selling her...due to the udder faults. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have a rear udder photo?

I also wanted to mention, if she's registered, and you do want to sell her, i'd pull her papers and sell as pet quality.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

I can get one tonight for you to reveiw.



KW Farms said:


> Do you have a rear udder photo?
> 
> I also wanted to mention, if she's registered, and you do want to sell her, i'd pull her papers and sell as pet quality.


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

found this to be educational too
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?acti ... opic=623.0

added rear udder shot to first post.she was walking.ill get a standing pic at milking tonight

thank you all for the info so far.


----------

